# Finishing rough grain spots on bowls



## mickferd (Nov 30, 2012)

I've turned a beautiful cherry bowl 9.5" in diameter. I am fishing it with a wax/shellac French polish after sanding. There are two spots on opposing sides of the face of the bowl that I can't get smooth to save me. They are cross grain I believe. Any advice?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

sand sand sand then sand some more
how are you sanding
i use a sanding disc on a drill and that helps tremendously
show us a picture too


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

That would be end grain tear out. Very common if your just starting to turn bowls. The trick is to minimize the tear out with good tool techniques. For now your going to have to sand and you might have to re-start at 80 grit and work your way up.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

With the woods I work with, aside from power sanding, I use sanding sealer on those areas. Let it dry and reapply once or twice-then a gentle turning to knock the rough off followed by sanding & sanding. Hope that helps.
Dave H


----------



## miles11we (Sep 13, 2010)

End grain tear out? The best fix is to not let it happen in the first place, after its torn out all you can do is sand it wayy down.
When turning keeping your tools sharp and making good cuts will help keep it from happening but its something that you just need to keep turning yo learn to prevent, the only real advice i can give is if you see it happening, cutting/slicing usually will be better than shearing or scraping.


----------



## mickferd (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you all. Yes, I am self-taught in this business and have only been at it a couple of years so I appreciate the advice. To tell you the truth the bowls look good till I start sanding then I see the spots. &#55357;&#56881;


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

mickferd said:


> Thank you all. Yes, I am self-taught in this business and have only been at it a couple of years so I appreciate the advice. To tell you the truth the bowls look good till I start sanding then I see the spots.


I found that it helps highlight the divots when I squirt a shot of compressed air at the piece before and after each grit.

Also, giving a wipe down with a damp/wet cloth can "raise the grain" so you see more clearly where the rough patches are.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I've found you get better results sanding if you run the sander opposite the directing the wood was turned in so the fibers get picked up and sheared off.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Consider Plan B = use scrapers instead of shred-all sandpapers.
Scrapers cut wood fiber. LV sells a $15? set. 
I'm making my own from pieces of that blue-black lumber strapping steel.
3/8" HSS drill bit shank to form the burr.


----------

